# Move from uk to other EU country



## Need_help (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi 
I'm from UK and 
I have eea2 residence visa for 5 years.
I would like to move to Denmark for permanently.
Can I travel to Denmark with my EU national wife without visa Because she doesn't need visa.

And how long I can stay there?
Can I work on eea2 residency visa in Denmark?
And how to apply 5 year residency card of Denmark (what is the requirement)?
Sorry to ask you about Denmark here as there is no option of Denmark in fours

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As the spouse of an EU national, you can join your spouse in Denmark without having to obtain a visa first. The Europa.eu website has a page that explains the process: Workers' and pensioners' EU family
Cheers,
Bev


----------

